# Polaroid At The Urinal



## jhermes (Jul 29, 2010)




----------



## er111a (Jul 29, 2010)

haha ok then


----------



## Steve01 (Jul 29, 2010)

Nothing like a good squirt with your buds!

Nobody asked but I tinkered with the image.


----------



## PerfectlyFlawed (Jul 30, 2010)

Lol. Good Times!


----------



## jhermes (Aug 3, 2010)

Steve01:  Nice one!


----------



## Steve01 (Aug 3, 2010)

I just cleaned it up, you provided the masterpiece


----------



## DirtyDFeckers (Aug 8, 2010)

hahhaa the dude on the right is wearing some super short shorts!  hahahahah!


----------

